# New member



## Sterolized (Feb 22, 2012)

Sup guys, new member to this site! I've been apart of several others previously and thought I'd give this one a shot! I'm a vet in the BB and gear game for a while and love to discuss and debate all day! Looking forward to meeting some of you!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Sterolized* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag


----------



## sar012977 (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to IM... you will enjoy it here.. alot of great guys here and u will be glad you came over!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to Ironmag


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 22, 2012)

*Welcome*

Glad you stopped over.
I think you will like it here at iron mag.
I'm also on other boards but I think we have a lot of knowlegable people here and since you mentioned you have a fair amount of experience in the BB world you'r information will be useful and I'm sure you can find a few to debate with and share cycle ideas.
Were always looking for people to add information on all the sections.


----------



## ksulifter (Feb 22, 2012)

This board is full of knowledge, I've already learned a lot.  The more the merrier!


----------



## charley (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome bro.....


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Kimi (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello!!!!!


----------



## ciulloboe (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to IM!   Its a good sight. Alot of knowledge here alot people willing to share.


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello,welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------

